# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Γιατί αργεί;

## manos74

ρε παιδια γιατι αργει τοσο πολλυ να φορτωσει το φορουμ οτι και να πατεισω? συμβαινει σε ολους αυτο η μονο σε εμενα? συμιωση αργει εκνευριστικα

----------


## Evie

Συμβαίνει καιμιά φορά σε όλες τις ιστοσελίδες, για διάφορους λόγους. Κάτι  πρέπει να αλλάζουν στον server σήμερα...αν συνεχιστεί θα μιλήσω μαζί τους

----------


## vagelis76

πατάω εδώ για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα....
σήμερα σέρνεται και κάνει πάάάάρα πολύ ώρα να ανοιξει τη κάθε σελίδα.....
συμβαίνει μόνο σε εμένα ή και σε άλλους?????
σε άλλα site δεν αντιμετοπίζω τέτοιο πρόβλημα....

----------


## vicky_ath

Βαγγελη τα ιδια κανει κ σε εμενα...ενω ολα τα αλλα site λειτουργουν κανονικα!Ειδικα το μεσημερι, ανοιγε πολυ δυσκολα!

----------


## Niva2gr

Σήμερα;;
Εχτές το είχαμε το πρόβλημα αυτό αλλά σήμερα φαίνεται να μας τρέχει καλά.
Βαγγέλη, ακόμα σου σέρνεται;

----------


## vicky_ath

Μαρια σε εμενα το εκανε κ εχτες αλλα κ σημερα!Τωρα ειναι καπως καλυτερα, αλλα γυρω στις 9-10 το βραδυ το εκανε ακομα!

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρία δεν έχω καταφέει να δώ τις δημοσιευσεις της ημέρας γιατί μέχρι να μου ανοίξει το θέμα χαζεύω αλλου και αντε παλι από την αρχή.....παρα πολύ από το μεσημεράκι που μπήκα ετσι είναι.....καποιες φορες μου βγάζει και μισή την αρχική σελίδα.....
αν είναι γενικό οκ για να μη σπάσω το κεφάλι του pc μου άδικα....  ::  
αρκετάαααα...Καληνύχτα!!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σήμερα 23/4/10 σε εμένα δουλεύει μια χαρά,τις δύο προηγούμενες μέρες είχα πρόβλημα.  ::

----------


## vagelis76

και εμένα super σήμερα!!!!!!!!!γλακά(τρέχει) σα το λαγό....
ολα καλά,λίγη υπομονή ήθελα τελικα   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Επανέρχομαι....φταίει η ζέστη που σέρνεται η σελίδα όπως εμένα ή εγω είμαι ανυπόμονος?????
Συμβαίνει μόνο σε εμένα μόνο?εδω και 2 μέρες δε τραβάει καθόλου.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alkisti

εμενα Βαγγελη σερνεται το βραδυ τις περισσοτερες φορες (δεν φταιει παντως το σημα μου διοτι ειναι φουλ οι γραμμες)

----------


## tasrek

Ανάλογα. Όπως λέει η Άλκιστις τα βράδια συνήθως μουλαρώνει όσα refresh και να πατήσεις δεν προχωράει με τίποτα. Τι με ie τι με Mozila είναι ικανό να σε στείλει στο ψυχιατρείο.  ::

----------


## douke-soula

ααααχχχχ  τωρα μας πατησες τον καλο
ξερεις ποσες δουλειες κανω εγω  μεχρι  να φορτωσει οτιδηποτε εδω μεσα;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

> ααααχχχχ  τωρα μας πατησες τον καλο
> ξερεις ποσες δουλειες κανω εγω  μεχρι  να φορτωσει οτιδηποτε εδω μεσα;


χμ έχετε και κάλο κυρία Σούλα μας????αυτά κάνουν τα στενά,ψιλοτάκουνα παπούτσια....  ::  

Δε ξέρω αν είναι ιδέα μου αλλά αφού είπα το πόνο μου...σα να τρέχει   ::  λίγο παραπάνω.....ακούστηκα αμέσως????????

----------


## tasrek

Μην σε νοιάζει Σούλα όταν γίνω πρωθυπουργός θα σου χαρίζω τον ΟΤΕ και δεν θα έχεις πια πρόβλημα!  ::

----------


## ZAKO

εγω εχθες δεν μπωρουσα να σηνδεθω ,σημερα σερενεται ληγακη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tasrek

Τις τελευταίες δύο ημέρες υπήρχε πρόβλημα είναι η αλήθεια κυρίως τις πρωϊνές ώρες. Τώρα πια δεν έχω πρόβλημα.  Εθχές όμως δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα ήταν εκνευριστικό.  ::

----------


## elena1996

Παιδια η αληθεια ειναι οτι αργει παααρα πολυ(στον δικο μου υπολογιστη τουλαχιστον),οχι παντα βεβαια,αλλα τις περισσοτερες φορες αργει αρκετα και καποιες αλλες φορες εγω δεν μπορω καλα καλα να συνδεθω.Επειδη δεν φημιζομαι για την υπομονη μου   ::  ,αν αργουσε τοσο πολυ καποιο αλλο σιτε μαλλον δεν θα εμπαινα,αλλα επειδη αυτο το σιτε ειναι φοβερο κανω λιγη υπομονη.  ::  ,βλεπω και λιγη τηλεοραση και περναει η ωρα..Τελικα θελει υπομονη και επιμονη!!!  ::

----------


## tasrek

Εμ εσύ φταις το μάτιασες και γι' αυτό δεν πάει γρήγορα.   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Πήρε άδεια η τεχνικός μας και μόλις επιστρέψει θα το κοιτάξει το θέμα και θα λυθούν όλα !!!!!!
Φτιάξτε φραπέ και πάτα σύνδεση......που θα πάει θα ρολάρει κάποια στιγμή..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Carlos

Το FORUM συνεχίζει να είναι πολύ αργό και αυτό είναι πολύ κακό, κυρίως για την εγγραφή και παραμονή των νέων μελών, λειτουργεί αποτρεπτικά. Και είναι κρίμα διότι το FORUM είναι πάρα-πολύ καλό, σχεδόν άριστο.

Προτείνω οι admins να δούνε αμέσως το θέμα το οποίο κατά την γνώμη μου έγκειται στην  αποδοχή μεγάλων συνημμένων εχθές μου επέτρεψε και "ανέβασα" μια εικόνα 2.4 ΜΒ σκεφτείτε τώρα να βρίσκονται στην πρώτη σελίδα 10-20 εικόνες των 2 ΜΒ η καθεμία ...πάει "μπούκωσε", ότι και να κάνουν παιδιά στον Server, το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ διορθώνεται με τίποτε, αν δεν δράσετε άμεσα.

Η vbulletin δίνει την δυνατότητα να αποδέχεστε images μικροτέρων διαστάσεων σε pixels (800x800 είναι υπεραρκετό) και μικροτέρων μεγεθών (240-250 ΚΒ είναι μια χαρά).


Ζητώ συγγνώμη απλώς παρέθεσα την γνώμη μου, εσείς είστε "τα αφεντικά" εσείς κάνετε "παιγνίδι".

Φιλικώς,
Carlos

 ::

----------

